# Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten



## sbE (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin nun schon ein paar Jahre aktiv am Waten mit der Spinnrute und lege da auch schonmal ein paar km zurück. Ich plage mich aber  schon eine Ewigkeit mit irgendwelchen Taschen- oder Westenlösungen für das Equipment ab...aber so richtig glücklich bin ich noch nicht geworden.

Im Moment fische ich seit einem Jahr mit dem Behr Back Chest Pack. Diese "Weste" ist nicht übel, aber leider weiß ich immer nicht so recht wohin mit dem Fisch und außerdem sieht man darin aus wie ein Elitekämpfer im Sondereinsatz, vor allem wenn sie mit Zubehör vollgestopft ist. 

http://www.elb-fishing.de/picture_library/Behr_Back_Chest-Packs.jpg

Ich suche daher nach etwas sinnvollerem für meinen Einsatzzweck...vor allem mit etwas mehr Stauraum. Nichtsdestotrotz kommt das Behr-Teil schon recht nah an eine Ideallösung heran.

Ich weiß gar nicht so recht was besser für mich wäre...eine Tasche, ein Rucksack oder ganz was anderes? Daher die Frage an Euch ob ihr mir etwas empfehlen könnt. 

Folgende Eigenschaften sollte die Lösung bieten:

- möglichst wasserdicht (Stichwort Waten)
- leicht zugängliche Staumöglichkeiten zum schnellen Köderwechsel, OHNE Tasche oder Rucksack abnehmen zu müssen
- Platz für 2 kleinere Köderboxen (oder eine große), etwas zu Trinken/Essen und vor allem für den Fisch
- kein störendes "herumgeschlenker" während des Auswerfens
- möglichst hoher Sitz am Körper, damit die Tasche nicht zu 100% unter Wasser ist oder darin herumschwimmt


Danke schonmal...


----------



## Merlin (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=quantum%20specialist%20bag&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rsangelbedarf.de%2Fonlineshop%2Fproduct_info.php%3Finfo%3Dp460_quantum-specialist-bag.html&ei=oAkZUbC4M8SG4ASnu4HoBQ&usg=AFQjCNE0FiTE7qzyL0ukWwmkGHB0Z2vEKA

Ich habe die Quantum Tasche ..die ist wirklich gut
aber ob die viel praktischer als deine ist ???
ich glaube es gibt keine Tasche/ Rucksack die wirklich perfekt sind.


----------



## sbE (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Ich soll mit einer fast quadratischen Schultertasche waten und werfen?? Ich habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert, aber nur weil mir diese Lösung von Anfang an als schlechteste Variante erschien.

btw...ich habe noch nicht erwähnt, dass ich hauptsächlich Forellen nachsteige. Daher möchte ich auch ungern mit einer knallrot leuchtenden Tasche am bzw. im Gewässer auftauchen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Merlin schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=quantum%20specialist%20bag&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rsangelbedarf.de%2Fonlineshop%2Fproduct_info.php%3Finfo%3Dp460_quantum-specialist-bag.html&ei=oAkZUbC4M8SG4ASnu4HoBQ&usg=AFQjCNE0FiTE7qzyL0ukWwmkGHB0Z2vEKA


 
Mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen Tasche möchte ich dich mal Watangeln sehen#q
Hast du überhaupt den Text vom TE durchgelesen? Erst lesen, dann schreiben!

@TE: Deine Weste sieht sehr gut aus. Das wird schwierig sein, etwas besseres zu finden. Den gefangen Fisch könnte man eventuell in so ner Art "Turnbeutel" unterbringen, den du mit einem Karabiner an der Weste befestigen könntest. Der Beutel mit Fisch kann ja dann ruhig im Wasser schwimmen und muss nicht wasserdicht sein.


----------



## sbE (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> @TE: Deine Weste sieht sehr gut aus. Das wird schwierig sein, etwas besseres zu finden. Den gefangen Fisch könnte man eventuell in so ner Art "Turnbeutel" unterbringen, den du mit einem Karabiner an der Weste befestigen könntest. Der Beutel mit Fisch kann ja dann ruhig im Wasser schwimmen und muss nicht wasserdicht sein.



Ja, die Behr ist eine wirklich gute und durchdachte Lösung, vor allem für den Preis. Und die Idee mit dem "Turnbeutel" klingt auch nicht verkehrt, allerdings würde dann neben dem Kescher schon die zweite Sache an mir "herumbaumeln". Gerade wenn man mal Böschungen hoch und runterkraxelt ist das ehr hinderlich, zumal man ja noch die Rute in der Hand hat. 

Also wenn ich es mir recht überlege suche ich eigentlich soetwas wie diese Behr-Weste...nur mit mehr Stauraum auf dem Rücken. Von Penzon & Michel gab es wohl mal soetwas (Chest Pack Bag Back GM). Aber das Teil gibts wohl nicht mehr zu kaufen.

http://www.propeche.fr/1052-1561-large/0/sac-pezon-michel-chest-back-bag-gm-street-fishing.jpg


----------



## Merlin (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

@hechtomat
das kannst du gerne ich war gestern erst damit am Weissenhäuser Strand zum Mefo angeln..
Wenn du dir die Tasche vor dem Hintern hängst merkst du die so gut wie gar nicht da die ist kpl. wasserdicht  ist die wirklich nicht schlecht zum Mefoangeln !!
vielleicht einfachmal probieren bevor du "kluge" kommentare abgibst.

@TE zum Bachforellen angeln würde ich deine Tasche nehmen ich glaube da gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## sbE (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Also ich habe nochmal das Internet auf den Kopf gestellt und ich glaube das was ich suche nennt sich "Fliegenfischer-Rucksack" oder so ähnlich. Offensichtlich scheint es in Übersee solche Lösungen zu geben, wie z.B. hier zu sehen:

http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs/high-quality-fly-fishing-vest-and-backpack-618120154.html

http://german.alibaba.com/product-free/fly-fishing-vest-backpack-combo-system-100709569.html


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Merlin schrieb:


> @hechtomat
> das kannst du gerne ich war gestern erst damit am Weissenhäuser Strand zum Mefo angeln..
> Wenn du dir die Tasche vor dem Hintern hängst merkst du die so gut wie gar nicht da die ist kpl. wasserdicht ist die wirklich nicht schlecht zum Mefoangeln !!
> vielleicht einfachmal probieren bevor du "kluge" kommentare abgibst.


 
Stell dir vor, ich habe seit Jahren so eine Tasche und verwende sie ganz bestimmt nicht zum Watangeln. 
So viel zum Thema selber ausprobieren|gr:

Die ist dafür sowas von ungeeignet... Ungeeigneter geht eigentlich kaum noch ausser du schlägst dem TE nen Reisekoffer vor

Der TE sucht was besseres wie seine Weste und dann kommst du mit so einer Tasche|kopfkrat


----------



## ritzler (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Ich hab auch Ewigkeiten rumgerätselt, welche Tasche ich mir zulegen soll. Im Endeffekt bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, mir einen Wanderrucksack anzuschaffen. Die gibts ab einem Volumen von 20 l. aufwärts. Die Auswahl ist um einiges größer als bei speziellen Anglertaschen oder -rucksäcken. Wahlweise gibts die auch mit seitlichen Taschen, manche sind sogar abnehmbar. Der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass man den Rucksack zumindest von einer Schulter nehmen muss, um an das Hauptfach zu kommen. In Notfall kann man sich aber für die wichtigsten Köder ja noch eine kleine Gürteltasche zulegen.


----------



## Franky D (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



sbE schrieb:


> Ja, die Behr ist eine wirklich gute und durchdachte Lösung, vor allem für den Preis. Und die Idee mit dem "Turnbeutel" klingt auch nicht verkehrt, allerdings würde dann neben dem Kescher schon die zweite Sache an mir "herumbaumeln". Gerade wenn man mal Böschungen hoch und runterkraxelt ist das ehr hinderlich, zumal man ja noch die Rute in der Hand hat.
> 
> Also wenn ich es mir recht überlege suche ich eigentlich soetwas wie diese Behr-Weste...nur mit mehr Stauraum auf dem Rücken. Von Penzon & Michel gab es wohl mal soetwas (Chest Pack Bag Back GM). Aber das Teil gibts wohl nicht mehr zu kaufen.
> 
> http://www.propeche.fr/1052-1561-large/0/sac-pezon-michel-chest-back-bag-gm-street-fishing.jpg


 

mehr stauraum auffem rücken? dann schau dir dieses modell mal an http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...IZE-MOST-Veste-Jacke-Hammerpreis_p5858_x2.htm
habe ich mir jetzt zugelgt du hast vorne in den taschen schon extrem viel platz und die rückentaschen sind rießig für den fisch entweder ne tüte oder weidenkorb oder fischgalgen


----------



## sbE (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Franky D schrieb:


> mehr stauraum auffem rücken? dann schau dir dieses modell mal an http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...IZE-MOST-Veste-Jacke-Hammerpreis_p5858_x2.htm
> habe ich mir jetzt zugelgt du hast vorne in den taschen schon extrem viel platz und die rückentaschen sind rießig für den fisch entweder ne tüte oder weidenkorb oder fischgalgen



Interessanter Link, danke! Auf den Bildern ist aber nicht zu erkenn, dass auf dem Rücken überhaupt Stauraum vorhanden ist!? Und da soll man dann den Fisch verstauen können? Kannst du das Teil vielleicht mal von hinten fotografieren?

Auf einer anderen Webseite habe ich aber ein Bild gesehen wie die Fronttaschen der Weste an den Trägern eines G.Loomis Rucksacks befestigt wurden...dieses Wechselsystem nennt G.Loomis wohl "Escape System".

http://www.elbe.no/fisk/produkter/g.loomis_sortiment/luggage/14916/no

Aber nichtsdestotrotz habe ich wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen, denn Behr selbst hat so eine Lösung im Angebot:

http://www.behrfishing.de/downloads/kat2013/index.html#/440/

Dennoch finde ich diese G.Loomis Escape Geschichte schon irgendwie interessant, da vor allem flexibel. Ich denke die Weste werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen...kostet ja nicht die Welt. Also nochmal danke.


----------



## Franky D (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

ja ist aufjednefall eine geiles teil die weste vorallem für den preis hier mal von hinten hast insgesammt 3staumöglichkeiten eine davon ist eine netztasche http://www.angel-haake.com/media/d5dbe91dd692c382ffff8627ac144225.jpg

das escape system ist eine geniale sache wie ich finde lässt sich wie du schon selbst gemerkt hast mit dem rucksack aber auch mit der atmunsgaktiven wathose von g-loomis kombinieren somit kann ich wenn ich will nur die beiden fronttaschen mitnehmen
ich denke das auf deinem link die taschen ebenfals an der hose befestigt wurden


----------



## sbE (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Franky D schrieb:


> ja ist aufjednefall eine geiles teil die weste vorallem für den preis hier mal von hinten hast insgesammt 3staumöglichkeiten eine davon ist eine netztasche http://www.angel-haake.com/media/d5dbe91dd692c382ffff8627ac144225.jpg
> 
> das escape system ist eine geniale sache wie ich finde lässt sich wie du schon selbst gemerkt hast mit dem rucksack aber auch mit der atmunsgaktiven wathose von g-loomis kombinieren somit kann ich wenn ich will nur die beiden fronttaschen mitnehmen
> ich denke das auf deinem link die taschen ebenfals an der hose befestigt wurden



Wie hoch sitzt denn die Rückentasche bei dieser Weste? Ich frage deswegen weil ich gerade überlege wo ich noch einen Forellenkorb unterbringen könnte.

Aber wie auch immer, ich habe mir die Weste gerade bestellt. Den G.Loomis Rucksack werde ich mir testhalber auch mal besorgen und in Ruhe daheim herumprobieren. 

Irgendwas wird sich schon ergeben. 

by the way...auf den von mir geposteten Link müssten die Taschen der Weste wirklich direkt am Rucksack angebracht sein (und nicht an der wathose). Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, müsste auf dem nachfolgenden Bild das Escape System an den Trägern zu erkennen sein (diese Clips):


----------



## Franky D (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

das ist richtig das escape system siehst du da mit den clips selbiges hast du auch an der wathose aber hast richt hab mir das nochmal angeschaut sieht doch nach rucksackbefestigung aus jenachdem wie du die weste positionierst hängt die hintere oder vordere tasche etwas tiefer wenn du sie mittig ausrichtest sitzt sie bei mir knapp über dem untersten rippenbogen am rücken


----------



## sbE (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Nach den ersten Einsätzen am und im Wasser wollte ich kurz Rückinfo geben was aus meiner Suche geworden ist.

Ich habe mich letztendlich für die Scierra Outpost Chest entschieden. Recht ähnlich zu meiner Behr-Weste, aber mit einem wesentlich besseren Rückteil, welches sehr flexibel einstellbar ist und im aufgesetzten Netz (in einem angefeuchteten Baumwollbeutel) Fische bis 40/50 cm problemlos transportieren kann. Ein tolles Teil, bin sehr zufrieden (ok, an der Front könnte sie ein paar D-Ringe mehr vertragen).






Noch ein Wort zu den anderen Lösungen, welche ich ebenfalls probiert habe.

Der G.Loomis Rucksack sitzt extrem schlecht. Keine Ahnung für welche dicken Amis dieser Rucksack gemacht wurde, aber für den Durchschnitts-Europäer ist das Teil einfach fehl am Platz.

Die G.Loomis Escape Weste ist ganz nett, aber nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Die riesigen schlabbrigen Fronttaschen empfand ich als störend. Ich mag die aufgesetztenTaschen lieber fest verstaut und in die Breite gefächert. Außerdem konnte ich meinen ganzen Zangen- und Messerkram nicht gescheit verstauen (ich liebe ja diese seitlichen schmalen Einsteckmöglichkeiten an der Behr und Scierra).

Das Behr Back-Pack deluxe ist eine glatte Fehlkonstruktion. Sobald etwas Gewicht im Rucksack ist, zieht es die Fronttaschen nach oben Richtung Hals. Das geht gar nicht!!


----------



## Raabiat (3. Mai 2013)

*Evergreen Hip'n Shoulder*

Die beste Tasche, die ich je in meinem Leben fürs Spinnangeln hatte: Evergreen Hip and Shoulder

Da passen zwei Planoboxen und jede Menge Utensil von Zange bis Landehandschuh rein, die Tasche hat ein sicheres Handyfach und ein Fach für eine kleine Flasche. Ausserdem super verarbeitet und gut durchdachtes Konzept.

Die Tasche hat nur einen Gurt der Diagonal über den Bauch geht und sitzt superbequem ohne beim Werfen im Weg zu sein oder zu stören. Genial ist dass man die Tasche aufgrund des diagonalen Gurtes für einen Köderwechsel einfach "um den Körper drehen" kann und somit die Plano-Boxen direkt vor dem Bauch hat. Das Ganze geht mit einem einzigen Handgriff und man muss die Tasche nicht absetzen!!!!
Öffnet man den Reissverschluss dann klappt die Tasche nur halb auf (wie ein Bauchladen) und man kann bequem an alles dran.

Besser durchdachtes Konzept hab ich nie gesehen!#h


----------



## thanatos (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

was muß man zum Spinnangeln mit schleppen?;+das
einen Rucksack rechtfertigt?Paßt alles in die Westentaschen,
Kescher oder Gaff am Jojo,1/2Liter Trinken in der Rückentasche
Achso der Beuteträger (wenn man nicht C&R),einfache aus
dünnem Nylon Marke Eigenbau-Inhalt Lappen,Plastebeutel
und Netz zur Hälterung wenn man nach dem ersten Mitnehme-fisch weiter angelt,z.B.Forellen oder Barsche.
Allerdings wate ich nie tiefer als bis zum Pullermann tiefer
gehts nur mit dem Boot.


----------



## sbE (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Evergreen Hip'n Shoulder*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Die beste Tasche, die ich je in meinem Leben fürs Spinnangeln hatte: Evergreen Hip and Shoulder



Sieht gut aus, allerdings hatte ich nach einer Watangel-tauglichen Lösung gesucht. Schultertaschen oder Hüftgürtel bringen da nichts.



thanatos schrieb:


> was muß man zum Spinnangeln mit schleppen?;+das
> einen Rucksack rechtfertigt?



Meinereiner hat noch 2 Köderboxen dabei, da ich oft 4 oder 5 Stunden unterwegs bin und flexibel sein will/muss. Daher habe ich auch etwas zum Beißen und Trinken dabei. Außerdem ist es im Wasser praktisch, wenn man zum schnellen Köderwechsel einfach die am häufigsten benutzten Köder direkt im Griff hat und nicht erst in Taschen oder Boxen wühlen muss (ist ärgerlich wenn der teure Wobble plötzlich runterfällt und davonschwimmt). Bei der Behr und Scierra-Weste klappt man hierzu einfach das Brustteil mit integriertem Hook Board nach vorn, welches dann recht stabil im 90° Winkel absteht (eine Art temporäres Ablagefach)...so habe ich ca. 10-15 Spinner, Wobbler und Gummifische im direkten (und sichereren) Zugriff. Außerdem habe ich gern Arterienklemme, Messer und Totschläger sofort zur Hand ohne Taschen öffnen zu müssen, und ohne das mir das Gerät andauert rausfällt oder sich verhakt...die schmalen seitlichen "Einsteckschlitze" (im 45° Winkel) sind hierzu bei der Behr und Scierra perfekt geeignet.

Achja, und bei mir gehts wassertechnisch auch mal bis über den Bauchnabel.  

Also ich denke für solche "spinnfischenden Watangler" wie mich, die sich auch mal durch's Gebüsch schlagen, sind solche Westen schon ideal.


----------



## Zander1306 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Zu welchem würdest nun eher raten? Scierra oder dem behr back chest?


----------



## sbE (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Definitiv Scierra...Ich war mit ihr jetzt über ein Jahr unzählige Male am und im Wasser. Sehr durchdachte und praktische Weste an der man alles unterbringt...auch den Fisch (in der Rückentasche bzw. Netz). 3-4 normalmaßige Forellen bringt man unter. Ich wickle sie zusätzlich noch in einen feuchten Stoff/Ökobeutel...das hält die Fische frisch. Allerdings dürfen sie nicht Ca. 45 cm übersteigen...sonst droht Rausfall-Gefahr.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander1306 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Was bekommst an boxen rein???


----------



## Zander1306 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Sling back von rapala und jackson sehen auch recht gut aus


----------



## sbE (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Zander1306 schrieb:


> Was bekommst an boxen rein???



In der größeren Fronttasche habe ich 2 Boxen mit je 19x11x3,5 (von Abi Garcia) und in der kleinen Fronttasche habe ich eine Box mit 15,5x10x4 (von Plano). Ziemlich passgenau diese Maße, viel größer dürfen die Boxen aber nicht werden...ansonsten wird's sehr eng.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Hier mal ein Foto was ich alles in der Scierra transportiere...







Was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht...in der vordersten Fronttasche (unter der Plano Box) steckt noch ein Mini-Zollstock.


----------



## Zander1306 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Nich schlecht! Glaub die wirds auch bei mir werden.


----------



## Zander1306 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Baumelt der kescher nur so rum oder fixierst du den noch irgendwo?


----------



## sbE (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Zander1306 schrieb:


> Baumelt der kescher nur so rum oder fixierst du den noch irgendwo?



Der baumelt hinter mir herum. Er hängt kurz über Bodenhöhe an einem elastischen "Strick" (ursprünglich für Schnürsenkel gedacht). Beim waten ist das sowieso egal, da trägt das Wasser den Kescher. Beim laufen zieh ich ihn i.d.R hinter mir her (z.B. auf einer Wiese) oder trage ihn wenn es doch mal durch's Geäst geht. Verhängt er sich mal irgendwo merke ich das aufgrund des elastischen Stricks rechtzeitig, greife mit der Hand nach hinten und lösen ihn durch einen kurzen Rucker. Eigentlich total easy so.


----------



## Kaka (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

@sbE

Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit der Scierra Outpost Chest?

Ich suche auch gerade was zum Waten am Bach und bin auf diesen Thread und diese Tasche gestoßen. Habe ähnliche Anforderungen wie du. 2,3 Forellen sollen rein passen, Essen, Trinken und 1, 2 Boxen. Dazu das übliche Kleinteil-Zeug.

An meinem jetzigen Rucksack nervt mich, dass ich ihn immer absetzen muss. Beim Waten doof. Daher kommt jetzt was wat-taugliches mit Fronttasche für die kleinen, wichtigen Sachen her.

Tragecomfort (beim Werfen und auch so) in Ordnung? Das ist mir auch wichtig.

Also die Frage: Immer noch zufrieden oder mittlerweile was noch besseres gefunden?

Grüße
Kaka


----------



## sbE (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Kaka schrieb:


> @sbE
> 
> Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit der Scierra Outpost Chest?
> 
> ...



Alles prima. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr sogar noch (vorsorglich) eine Zweite geholt, da meine Tasche insgesamt schon recht abgenutzt ist und nicht mehr das lange Leben haben wird. Ab und zu richten Gestrüpp und andere Gegenstände wie z.B. eingesteckte Messer halt den ein oder anderen Kollateralschaden an. Nähte etc. sind aber noch 1a. Eine Saison werde ich die Alte wahrscheinlich noch nutzen.


----------



## Kaka (29. September 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Super. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Kaka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachhaken. Die Scierra Outpost Chest ist immer noch im Rennen. Die gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. 

Jetzt habe ich aber auch den Behr Back Pack de Luxe für einen sehr guten Preis gesehen. Der Threaderöffner findet den ja nicht gut, gibts hier noch weitere Erfahrungen zu dem Teil? Sonst liest man ja viel gutes über das Teil im Netz. Unter anderem den Bericht auf Havelritter: http://havelritter.de/angeln/angelrucksack-test-behr-back-pack-de-luxe/

Den Bericht hat sbE sicher nicht geschrieben oder? Du schreibst dort doch auch ab und an 

Kostet hier grad 24,95: http://www.angelsport.de/behr-back-pack-de-luxe_0118350.html

Das ist immerhin die Hälfte der Scierra Outpost Chest. 

Habe mich noch nicht entschieden, eilt nicht. Aber der gute Preis lässt mich über den Behr nachdenken?! Mmmmhhh.


----------



## sbE (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Schon wieder ich... 

Die Behr Back Chest (ohne deluxe) aus Post 1 fand ich ja ganz gut, allerdings konnte ich den Fisch nicht transportieren.  Hast du eine alternative Möglichkeit für den Fischtransport oder entnimmst erst gar nichts, dann Versuch es mal mit diesem Modell. Ich habe diese Weste immer noch, zum Hecht- oder Hornchechtwaten z.B..

Die Deluxe war für meine vollen Köderboxen (!) von der Gewichtsverteilung eine Katastrophe, daher kam sie nie in der Praxis zum Einsatz.

Aber hey...ich habe mir die Teile auch nur bestellt, in der Wohnung bestückt, probegetragen und bei nichtgefallen zurückgeschickt. Du riskierst also lediglich die Versandkosten. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Kaka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Passt der da hinten nicht rein? Ich habe sonst nicht viel Gepäck dabei. Kleine 0,5 Flasche würde ja außen gehen und im "großen" Hauptfach ne Semmel, Fisch und eine kleine Tacklebox. Das Hauptfach sieht gar nicht so klein aus. Leider findet man keine Maße im Netz.


----------



## sbE (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Passt der da hinten nicht rein? Ich habe sonst nicht viel Gepäck dabei. Kleine 0,5 Flasche würde ja außen gehen und im "großen" Hauptfach ne Semmel, Fisch und eine kleine Tacklebox. Das Hauptfach sieht gar nicht so klein aus. Leider findet man keine Maße im Netz.



Sorry, ich hatte die deluxe mit der normalen Behr Weste verwechselt. Ich habe meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert.


----------



## Kaka (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



sbE schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte die deluxe mit der normalen Behr Weste verwechselt. Ich habe meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert.



Naja, eine volle Köderbox besteht bei mir aus Wobblern und 4-5 Spinnern. Also so gut wie kein Gewicht. Das dürfte also schon gehen.

Darf ich dich nochmal was fragen? Du hattest ja beides schon umgeschnallt. Ich hatte noch keinen Rucksack mit Fronttaschen und frage mich die ganze Zeit was störender ist? Wie bei der Scierra so eine durchgehende eng anliegende Tasche in der Körpermitte oder wie bei der Behr de Luxe zwei weiter außen liegende Fronttaschen?! Oder stört das beides beim Angeln nicht?


----------



## sbE (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Naja, eine volle Köderbox besteht bei mir aus Wobblern und 4-5 Spinnern. Also so gut wie kein Gewicht. Das dürfte also schon gehen.



Ich benutzte i.d.R. zwar keine Spinner, aber meine Boxen sind voll und wiegen dementsprechend. Dafür war die Behr Deluxe imho nicht zu gebrauchen. Also könnte dieser Knackpunkt bei dir durchaus entfallen.




Kaka schrieb:


> Darf ich dich nochmal was fragen? Du hattest ja beides schon umgeschnallt. Ich hatte noch keinen Rucksack mit Fronttaschen und frage mich die ganze Zeit was störender ist? Wie bei der Scierra so eine durchgehende eng anliegende Tasche in der Körpermitte oder wie bei der Behr de Luxe zwei weiter außen liegende Fronttaschen?! Oder stört das beides beim Angeln nicht?



Also die Fronttasche  der Scierra stört beim werfen usw. überhaupt nicht. Null Behinderung. Bei der Behr Deluxe ist es nie zum Praxiseinsatz gekommenen, daher kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Vielleicht aber ein Bauchgefühl. Ich habe am linken Schultergurt meiner Scierra eine Kamera (im Neoprenbeutel) baumeln...so ungefähr auf Brusthöhe. Manchmal ist diese Position schon etwas störend...aber wirklich nur gelegentlich bei bestimmten Bewegungen. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so schlimm, dass ich über eine "Umpositionierung" nachgedacht habe. Also halb so wild, ein Bauchgefühl eben. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

für mich gibts beim waten nur die fliegenweste in die auch spinner boxen rein passen. da kann man auch den großen watkerscher praktisch per magnet im nacken befestigen und hat so alles griffbereit und nichts stört.


----------



## sbE (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> da kann man auch den großen watkerscher praktisch per magnet im nacken befestigen und hat so alles griffbereit und nichts stört.



Das ist bei Spinnwesten nicht anders. Wo bekommst du dann aber den Fisch und evtl. etwas zu trinken unter? Das ist der Grund warum ich zwar eine Fliegenweste habe, die aber nicht benutze. Eine Fliegenweste ist halt schön leicht und trägt nicht so dick auf...das kann durchaus ein Vorteil sein.

Btw...Ein Fischkorb zum umschnallen fand ich für meine Gewässer immer unpassend, da ich recht tief im Wasser stehe und der Korb somit oft einfach nur triefend nass wäre....hinderlich...unbequem...eklig...


----------



## Kaka (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

sbE, was hast du immer bezahlt für die Scierra? Ist das Angebot günstig? 

https://www.angelsport.de/scierra-outpost-chest-and-back-pack-rucksack_0155466.html


----------



## sbE (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

Definitiv ein gutes Angebot! Zuschlagen!  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rucksack oder Tasche zum Spinnangeln/Waten*

So, jetzt hab ich sie mir endlich mal bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------

